# Zanesville, OH-#28395 Claude, M,Soft Ear Cell Dog



## LuvourGSDs (Jan 14, 2007)

http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=12326121

I am a cell dog graduate and am about 2 years old. 

The Animal Shelter Society Inc. 
Zanesville, OH 
740-452-1077 


Local if I can help...............


----------



## Karin (Jan 4, 2008)

What a beautiful dog!







What is a "cell dog"?


----------



## ILGHAUS (Nov 25, 2002)

*Cell dog* -- some jails or prisions have programs where selected inmates take shelter dogs through an "inhouse" obedience class under the guidance of professional trainers.


----------



## TESS (Oct 29, 2008)

what is a cell dog?
Tess in Philadelphia


----------



## brt (Sep 16, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: Tess Phila PAwhat is a cell dog?
> Tess in Philadelphia


read the post above yours.


----------



## Karin (Jan 4, 2008)

*Re: Zanesville, OH-#28395 Claude, M,Soft Ear Cell*

Thanks for the explanation. I sure hope he finds a home. It would be sad to think of all that training going to waste.


----------



## TESS (Oct 29, 2008)

*Re: Zanesville, OH-#28395 Claude, M,Soft Ear Cell*

Exactly.
Tess in Philadelphia


----------



## kathryndhinkle (Feb 24, 2006)

*Re: Zanesville, OH-#28395 Claude, M,Soft Ear Cell*

I can't believe they would train dogs and return them to a kill shelter!

Kathryn


----------



## marksmom3 (Dec 17, 2007)

*Re: Zanesville, OH-#28395 Claude, M,Soft Ear Cell*

bumping Claude


----------



## marksmom3 (Dec 17, 2007)

*Re: Zanesville, OH-#28395 Claude, M,Soft Ear Cell*

still listed...


----------



## Kuklasmom (May 13, 2005)

*Re: Zanesville, OH-#28395 Claude, M,Soft Ear Cell*

I can donate to an approved rescue to help with his expenses.

Please send me a PM if help is needed.


----------



## TESS (Oct 29, 2008)

*Re: Zanesville, OH-#28395 Claude, M,Soft Ear Cell*

I can come up with a foster but this one bothers me. Can someone get out there to pull him out?
Tess in Philadelphia


----------



## sravictor (Mar 17, 2008)

*Re: Zanesville, OH-#28395 Claude, M,Soft Ear Cell*

Bumping Claude!


----------



## TESS (Oct 29, 2008)

*Re: Zanesville, OH-#28395 Claude, M,Soft Ear Cell*

Anyone near there who can pull him out?
Tess in Philadelphia


----------



## LuvourGSDs (Jan 14, 2007)

*Re: Zanesville, OH-#28395 Claude, M,Soft Ear Cell*



> Originally Posted By: Tess Phila PAAnyone near there who can pull him out?
> Tess in Philadelphia


If he's pulled, where is he going ?


----------



## TESS (Oct 29, 2008)

*Re: Zanesville, OH-#28395 Claude, M,Soft Ear Cell*

I sent you a pm with some info.
Tess in Philadelphia


----------



## eadavis (Nov 11, 2007)

*Re: Zanesville, OH-#28395 Claude, M,Soft Ear Cell*

Is anyone close to this dog that can pull? I think Tess has a foster home.


----------



## LuvourGSDs (Jan 14, 2007)

*Re: Zanesville, OH-#28395 Claude, M,Soft Ear Cell*










I spoke with Sara this morning & Claude & Rocky are still there. Not sure if I posted Rocky. He has been adopted out & returned b/c he is a chewer & the lady refused to keep him in a crate.

Anyway, Claude is good with other dogs of both sexes. Would do best around older (teen) children. Not sure on kitties, they haven't temp tested him yet.

Not urgent, but would like to see him get out so he doesn't get so stressed & lose his training abilities.

I am local & don't mind going to get new pics if needed.

I know a few rescues on the board & don't mind doing what I can to help, but not sure on pulling for a single or new person on the board *sorry*, would rather the rescue have the pull fee paid & all that setup. Have 3 & no room here to keep him.

~Thanks~


----------



## TESS (Oct 29, 2008)

*Re: Zanesville, OH-#28395 Claude, M,Soft Ear Cell*

I called and they will be forwarding a photo of Rocky. I think everything else is falling into place. Keep your fingers crossed for a good outcome.
Tess in Philadelphia


----------



## LuvourGSDs (Jan 14, 2007)

*Re: Zanesville, OH-#28395 Claude, M,Soft Ear Cell*



> Originally Posted By: Tess Phila PAI called and they will be forwarding a photo of Rocky. I think everything else is falling into place. Keep your fingers crossed for a good outcome.
> Tess in Philadelphia


Are you a rescue ? If so, what is it's name ?


----------



## daniella5574 (May 2, 2007)

*Re: Zanesville, OH-#28395 Claude, M,Soft Ear Cell*



> Originally Posted By: eadavisIs anyone close to this dog that can pull? I think Tess has a foster home.


a foster home with a reputable rescue?


----------



## TESS (Oct 29, 2008)

*Re: Zanesville, OH-#28395 Claude, M,Soft Ear Cell*

Looks like it is working out. Yay!!!
Tess in Philadelphia


----------



## bdanise1 (Jan 25, 2008)

*Re: Zanesville, OH-#28395 Claude, M,Soft Ear Cell*

Tess update on this boy?


----------



## TESS (Oct 29, 2008)

*Re: Zanesville, OH-#28395 Claude, M,Soft Ear Cell*

He is doing wonderfully after a long ride - this shelter really cares about these guys - we have him and an adopter family for him and who also want to take his buddy cell dog Zoro.
They are complete opposites - Claude Mr. Friendly and Mr. Fun and Zoro scared of most everyone - but they BOTH sit and heel on command no matter what. The program is such a great idea and is so well performed we canNOT let these guys be forgotten.
Tess in Philadelphia


----------

